# Tiefwasserpflanzen???



## Trasunpeda (14. Aug. 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe meinen alten Plastikteich ausgegraben und nun einen neuen mit Folie angelegt.
Jetzt such ich eine Tiefwasserpflanze die in ca, 1 m Tiefe steht und auch noch über der Wasseroberfläche zu sehen ist.
Kann mir Jemand einen Tipp geben, welche Pflanze da in Frage kommen könnte?

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus für Eure Hilfe!

:beten


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tiefwasserpflanzen???*

Hi Trasunpeda!
In 1 m Wassertiefe wird vorausgesetzt, es ist nicht EXTREM trüb,
praktisch ALLES außer Nadelsimse und Minirohrkolben wachsen.
Du solltest sowieso den Schwerpunkt auf Unterwasserpflanzen,
wie Elodea, Myriophillum, Potamogeton, usw. legen;
nur ausgesprochene Sumpfpflanzen wie __ Froschlöffel,
 - obwohl´s selbst der überlebt, 
würde ich dort nicht einsetzen.


----------



## Eugen (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tiefwasserpflanzen???*

Hallo fröhlicher Peter,

irgendwie versteh ich deinen Post nicht ganz.
Bist du tatsächlich der Ansicht,daß in 1m Tiefe alles, außer Nadelsimse und Minirohrkolben (Typha minima ?? ) wächst ?  
Oder liegt da meinerseits ein Verständnisproblem vor ?
Der "Transenpeda" (ich liebe diese namenslosen User  ) sucht Pflanzen,die aus 1m Tiefe hoch und dann auch noch über den Wasserspiegel wachsen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tiefwasserpflanzen???*

Hab ich nicht so verstanden:
Ich dachte, er sucht ...





Trasunpeda schrieb:


> ... eine Tiefwasserpflanze die in ca, 1 m Tiefe steht und auch noch über der Wasseroberfläche *zu sehen* ist.


Damit hab ich Schimmblätter bzw. knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche wachsendes auch als passend erachtet!

Wenn er wirklich Sumpfpflanzen und Röhricht einsetzt,
was ja durchaus auch in 1 m Tiefe wächst, 
was ja de facto eh nur 80 cm sind,
besteht die ernsthafte Gefahr,
dass im Garten spazierende Besucher im Teich verschwinden, 
weil sie ihn für eine hohe Wiese halten.

Auf jeden Fall finde ich es ur lieb, 
bei 1 m Wasserstand von Tiefwasser zu sprechen!


----------



## Trasunpeda (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tiefwasserpflanzen???*

Hallo Peter und Eugen,
zuerst einmal Danke für die Antworten.

Scheinbar habe ich mich wohl nicht richtig ausgedückt.
Ich suche Pflanzen die am Boden des Teiches gepflanzt werden und mindestens 1 Metrer unter Wasser stehen und dann noch vielleicht 50 cm über der Wasseroberfläche zu sehen sind.


----------



## Nymphaion (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tiefwasserpflanzen???*

Hallo,

1m Wassertiefe und dann noch wenigstens 50 cm über dem Wasserspiegel? Da fällt mir nur die Teichsimse (Schoenoplectus lacustris) und ihre Sorten ein.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tiefwasserpflanzen???*

Naja, DAS können __ Binsen, __ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben, 
mit einem Topf zum etwas Höhe Dazuschwindeln __ Hechtkraut, __ Kalmus oder __ Igelkolben,
flutende Pflanzen, die sich über den Wasserspiegel erheben,
wie z.B. Tannenwedelgewächse (Hippuris),
mit einem Topf knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche (in dickem Rohr) schaut Carex gut aus,
und reine Schwimmpflanzen wie z.B. die Wasserhyazinthe Eichhornia,
die bei uns aber nicht aufregend wächst und schwierig zu überwintern ist.

ALLE diese Pflanzen (bis auf die letzten beiden) machen dir bei gutem Wuchs
einen kleinen Teich mit 10 m² in einem guten Jahr zu
und einen mittleren mit 50 m² in 2 ... 3 Jahren,
sodass du keine freie Wasseroberfläche mehr hast.
Willst du einen kleinen Teich bepflanzen,
solltest du die deshalb in hohe Töpfe (Kübel oder Mörtelschaff) setzen
und die nur zur Hälfte mit Substrat füllen,
sonst kommst du aus dem Jäten nimmer raus.


----------

